# How silly are the Olympics...pretty darn silly.



## billc

I was out having dinner and a television was on showing some track and field events, I guess leading up to the Olympics in Britain.  This one event was the Three hop event or something, where a guy runs really fast, hops a distance to land on one leg, hops to the other leg and the jumps into the sand pit for distance.  It looked incredibly silly.  I think the Olympics are a pretty silly thing.  I saw some jumping over the high bar and thought, if they are going for the record, they could just record the attempt and submit it, like they do for the Guiness book of world records, instead of all getting together.  I'm not much of a fan of other organized sports anyway, I think all that time, and effort to put a ball through a hoop, kind of a waste.  I would never want them banned, people are free to do with their time what they want, I just hope no tax dollars go into the Olympic silliness.


----------



## Steve

I love the Olympics.  I really do.  Like the ultimate international throw down.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elder999

billi, billi, billi.......

Don't you realize that the Olympics is the ultimate opportunity to demonstrate the true superiority of capitalism, freedom, and the American way-without dropping bombs on anyone?
:lfao:


----------



## ballen0351

Steve said:


> I love the Olympics.  I really do.  Like the ultimate international throw down.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I agree.  I like winter Olympics better then summer but I usually watch swimming and track and field.  I could do without basketball I think its silly to have a team full of NBA stars against everyone else


----------



## elder999

ballen0351 said:


> I agree. I like winter Olympics better ....................



I dunno. Curling's pretty goddam silly. In fact, I'm pretty sure if you look up "silly" in the English _Language Technical Manual_, there's a picture of two guys in skates on the ice with brooms in their hands, skating backwards in front of a big 'ol rock...:lfao:


----------



## Haakon

elder999 said:


> I dunno. Curling's pretty goddam silly. In fact, I'm pretty sure if you look up "silly" in the English _Language Technical Manual_, there's a picture of two guys in skates on the ice with brooms in their hands, skating backwards in front of a big 'ol rock...:lfao:



Clearly those English know nothing...there are no skates used in curling. :viking3: :wavey:


----------



## ballen0351

Yeah but cool runnings is one of my fav movies


----------



## WC_lun

I think for the athletes and most of the public watching the Olympics are a fine thing.  For the athletes it is a chance to compete against other world caliber athletes and share a bit of comraderie with them. For the public it is a chance to come together and root for thier individual countries while at the same time appreciating athletes from other countries.  Yeah, there are things that are messed up, but as a whole i think they are a good thing.


----------



## shinbushi

just remember who the Olympics are dedicated to ...


..... 





Zeus


----------



## Tez3

Haakon said:


> Clearly those English know nothing...there are no skates used in curling. :viking3: :wavey:



It's in the American version! And curling was invented in Scotland.......


----------



## Steve

Tez3 said:


> It's in the American version! And curling was invented in Scotland.......


There is no American version of curling.  The blame falls squarely on Canada... but as usual, like the older brother, we take the blame for everything bad they do. 

just to add, the Olympics, specifically the way the Olympic committee functions, city selection and all of that, are rife with conflict.  But the actual games themselves are terrific.  And with the internet, it's even better.  There was a stretch there where NBC coverage in America was so bad the Olympics were completely unwatchable.  But now, I can stream entire events, including the ones that NBC doesn't think I should see.  Like Judo, Wrestling, and Archery.


----------



## Empty Hands

Steve said:


> just to add, the Olympics, specifically the way the Olympic committee functions, city selection and all of that, are rife with conflict.



I think you meant to say "rife with blatant corruption."


----------



## crushing

I like the Olympics; both summer and winter versions.  I like the hockey matches in winter and for the summer games women's beach volleyball is my favorite sport to watch.  If you are unfamiliar with the sport of beach volleyball go to https://www.google.com/search?q=women%27s+beach+volleyball and click the images link.


----------



## Tez3

Steve said:


> There is no American version of curling. The blame falls squarely on Canada... but as usual, like the older brother, we take the blame for everything bad they do.
> 
> just to add, the Olympics, specifically the way the Olympic committee functions, city selection and all of that, are rife with conflict. But the actual games themselves are terrific. And with the internet, it's even better. There was a stretch there where NBC coverage in America was so bad the Olympics were completely unwatchable. But now, I can stream entire events, including the ones that NBC doesn't think I should see. Like Judo, Wrestling, and Archery.



Not the American version of curling...the American version of the technical manual


----------



## Steve

Empty Hands said:


> I think you meant to say "rife with blatant corruption."


LOL... well, yeah.  That.


----------



## Steve

crushing said:


> I like the Olympics; both summer and winter versions.  I like the hockey matches in winter and for the summer games women's beach volleyball is my favorite sport to watch.  If you are unfamiliar with the sport of beach volleyball go to https://www.google.com/search?q=women%27s+beach+volleyball and click the images link.


Hubba, hubba.


----------



## Omar B

He's obviously trolling you guys.  

I love the Olympics.  I'm a sports fan and it's a month solid packed with sports, international throw down in all sports.

But then I'm the guy who records and keeps games.  Yes I have every single football game from the previous 2 world cups.  I have every single Giants football game of the past 5 years.  I love sports, sometimes I throw on a game because truly ... better than movies.


----------



## crushing

Steve said:


> Hubba, hubba.



Well, there is that aspect too.


----------



## Tez3

I have sad news for you gys about the beach volleyball, the girls will most likely be wearing leggings and long sleeved tops due to the weather. Seriously. The venue is Horse Guards Parade which is overlooked by MOD buildings so guess where I can go and watch? For the mens though lol!
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...omens-beach-volleyball-in-cover-up-shock.html


----------



## ballen0351

Tez3 said:


> I have sad news for you gys about the beach volleyball, the girls will most likely be wearing leggings and long sleeved tops due to the weather.



well then I agree with billi then the olympics are a waist


----------



## Rich Parsons

elder999 said:


> I dunno. Curling's pretty goddam silly. In fact, I'm pretty sure if you look up "silly" in the English _Language Technical Manual_, there's a picture of two guys in skates on the ice with brooms in their hands, skating backwards in front of a big 'ol rock...:lfao:




But I LIKE Curling!


----------



## Jenna

I absolutely love the spectacle of the Olympics and but I would rather it was not just a few miles from where I am living!! Anywhere but here!!  The reality of it (for me anyways) is that life here in London is going to be crazy difficult.. the tube and the trains are going to be chaotic.. traffic will be more murderous than ever and we even have missiles located not so far away either like what is all that about??  I have heard a lot about terrorist attack planned here also?? 

Current highest estimated cost for the taxpayer of UK is £24Bn ($37Bn) I am surely no economic expert and but even me I can think of a few more useful things to do with that kind of denaro.. oh well  

Oh I wonder how many people knew the Olympic torch relay was a Nazi Party propaganda stunt for the Berlin olympics?? I did not know this until recent..


----------



## Jenna

Rich Parsons said:


> But I LIKE Curling!


Curling your hair maybe!


----------



## Tez3

Jenna said:


> I absolutely love the spectacle of the Olympics and but I would rather it was not just a few miles from where I am living!! Anywhere but here!!  The reality of it (for me anyways) is that life here in London is going to be crazy difficult.. the tube and the trains are going to be chaotic.. traffic will be more murderous than ever and we even have missiles located not so far away either like what is all that about?? I have heard a lot about terrorist attack planned here also??
> 
> Current highest estimated cost for the taxpayer of UK is £24Bn ($37Bn) I am surely no economic expert and but even me I can think of a few more useful things to do with that kind of denaro.. oh well
> 
> Oh I wonder how many people knew the Olympic torch relay was a Nazi Party propaganda stunt for the Berlin olympics?? I did not know this until recent..



Don't forget the £278million payable to G4S so they can ruin soldier's weddings, honeymoons and leave etc. We have soldiers from here gone down during their leave, they'll come back and go to Afghan without having had any time with their families. 
For those that are unaware, the G4S company was given the contract for the security of the games, last week they said they couldn't provide the security officers after all so the military and extra police were drafted in but the company is still expecting to be paid it's management fee of £57million.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-18866153
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-18898646


A lot of the military who have been drafted in have just received their redundacy notices some of them were still in Afghan when they got them ( no leave for them either they've been drafted in for the Olympics) The government made many Border Agency officer redundant hence the long queues at airports so have taken staff from an MOD agency to cover the shortfall, however the MOD is releasing many of us, I go next year.  While many of us will enjoy the Olympics the official antics have left a sour taste in the mouth.


----------



## Tez3

ballen0351 said:


> well then I agree with billi then the olympics are a *waist*



Now that's a Freudian slip! Can see where your mind is. :rofl:


----------



## ETinCYQX

You're either a troll or clueless. Maybe both. 

Part of humanity is the pursuit of physical and athletic excellence and it's inherent in the martial arts. Without it martial arts aren't present. That is what the Olympics is all about.


----------



## Big Don

Originally, the Olympic events were ones useful in warfare. Discus, javelin, thrown weapons, archery, obvious, marathon, running away is such an important skill, our military still practices to run. 
I would love to see an International Military games with events using modern weapons and tactics and limited to active duty military members.


----------



## billc

I think most of the events are pointless.  If people want to do them, fine, but running around a track for no other reason than to beat a certain time is meaningless to me. The triple hop jump event was even sillier looking.  At least with team sports like football, baseball and basketball, there is a yearly market for people interested in them. I don't like those either, but there is a point in that there are people willing to pay to see those every year, in large numbers.  Track and field after high school is just silly.


----------



## Omar B

Well gladly you are not the arbiter of what the world finds pointless.  You can turn your TV off starting this weekend.


----------



## billc

Actually, I'm glad we have cable now.  It was horrible when the Olympics were on in the "olden" times, when we just had three networks and the Olympics were on.


----------



## Carol

Love the Olympics.  I'm breaking my TV fast and getting my cable reconnected specifically to watch them.  Looking forward to it


----------



## ETinCYQX

ETinCYQX said:


> You're either a troll or clueless. Maybe both.
> 
> Part of humanity is the pursuit of physical and athletic excellence and it's inherent in the martial arts. Without it martial arts aren't present. That is what the Olympics is all about.



Ugh, excuse my negative tone in this post, chalk it up to waiting in Ontario...

I enjoy the Olympics because I enjoy the pursuit of excellence and I think it's something that should be rewarded and celebrated.


----------



## Tez3

Make sure you watch the Para Olympics too, they are as good if not actually better. The competition is fierce and of a high standard.


----------



## billc

This video is a least showing someone who is having fun...the Olympics are still silly though...

http://thechive.com/2012/07/19/mich...y-pre-race-routine-set-my-heart-ablaze-video/


----------



## ETinCYQX

I guess it's hard for me to understand how anyone can consider the pursuit of being the best in the world-at anything-to be silly. Especially someone who does martial arts.


----------



## Omar B

He's a troll just trying to get a rise out of someone.  One of the ultimate measures of excellence we have, only someone who hates greatness can exhibit such an open sneer to greatness.  Or just a hate for achievements never to be equaled by him.  I can't so it so it's silly.


----------



## billc

Actually, I appreciate greatness in many forms, but the triple hop and many other Olympic sports aren't one of them.  I remember one year watching the Discovery channel program on Hell Week for the navy SEALS.  Right after that I was looking around cable and the Academy awards were on and after watching some of those people, after having watched the recruits going through Hell Week, it made me appreciate "real" excellence in something.  The Olympic sports are fine for those doing them, but they have no real world value to me.  The things I really admire are for example, Special Forces soldiers of all branches of the military, both in the United States and from the other Western Democracies.  Those men, and now women in some cases, are putting their "excellence" to use for something important and real, where the guys doing the triple hop, although great athletes, are not.  Even the track and field events the gymnastics and such, yeah, great athletes, but still not doing anything real or important.  The men and women of the military, and law enforcement are more interesting to me because their physical skills actually make an impact on the world.  Before you mention the charity work and other promotions these athletes do, sure, thats nice.  However, the men and women in the military and law enforcement put their lives on the line for other people, everyday, and receive very little in compensation for it.  So yes, I still think the Olympics are silly, but respect the athletes as people.  I just wish they put that energy to better use.

Hmmm...humping a ruck in the mountains of Afghanistan and taking enemy fire, or doing the triple hop at a beautiful stadium and finishing you day at the Olympic village where you are catered to like a champion race horse...hmmm...yeah, there is a difference.


----------



## jks9199

H'mm....

Competitions are silly.

Best Ranger

Police & Fire Olympics

While you may or may not appreciate the effort and time that the Olympic athletes put into their training events, the Olympic Ideal and the whole concept of peaceful competition is certainly of worth and merit.  If nothing else, it's great reminder just to see what a human being is capable of.


----------



## grumpywolfman

billcihak said:


> This video is a least showing someone who is having fun...the Olympics are still silly though...
> 
> http://thechive.com/2012/07/19/mich...y-pre-race-routine-set-my-heart-ablaze-video/



(cough) *ahem ... er, with a warm-up routine like that, it's no wonder why she can run so fast!


----------



## ETinCYQX

billcihak said:


> Actually, I appreciate greatness in many forms, but the triple hop and many other Olympic sports aren't one of them.  I remember one year watching the Discovery channel program on Hell Week for the navy SEALS.  Right after that I was looking around cable and the Academy awards were on and after watching some of those people, after having watched the recruits going through Hell Week, it made me appreciate "real" excellence in something.  The Olympic sports are fine for those doing them, but they have no real world value to me.  The things I really admire are for example, Special Forces soldiers of all branches of the military, both in the United States and from the other Western Democracies.  Those men, and now women in some cases, are putting their "excellence" to use for something important and real, where the guys doing the triple hop, although great athletes, are not.  Even the track and field events the gymnastics and such, yeah, great athletes, but still not doing anything real or important.  The men and women of the military, and law enforcement are more interesting to me because their physical skills actually make an impact on the world.  Before you mention the charity work and other promotions these athletes do, sure, thats nice.  However, the men and women in the military and law enforcement put their lives on the line for other people, everyday, and receive very little in compensation for it.  So yes, I still think the Olympics are silly, but respect the athletes as people.  I just wish they put that energy to better use.
> 
> Hmmm...humping a ruck in the mountains of Afghanistan and taking enemy fire, or doing the triple hop at a beautiful stadium and finishing you day at the Olympic village where you are catered to like a champion race horse...hmmm...yeah, there is a difference.



Ah, so nothing is significant unless it's "special forces". Got it. Now I know why people don't take you seriously


----------



## Tez3

For a short while the Oylmpics brings people of different nationalities together, in the Olympic village people who normally would never speak to each other get on, you have the Arab nations talking to Israelis and vice versa because there's no pressure not to. People who are normally only fed information by their governments get a small slice of life outside their countries and those of us watching on our televisions can see that we all share the same emotions when winning, losing being injured etc. for the first time women from Saudi are being allowed to compete though sadly they won't be televised in their own country, the Olympic committee has said the team can't compete without women, it's a small start but it is a start. Already we have some very good Morrocan women competing. Countries like Ethiopia have outstanding athletes who bring pride to their country and speak for their people when among us, the richer nations. Sport however 'silly' does bring us together in a way that no other activity does, you could look upon it as a replacement for war but I think it is more than than, it gives people pride and empathy. How many times have the spectators applauded more loudly and cheered for the last runner than the first past the post? We do that because we appreciate the endeavour, the spirit and the sheer gutsiness of these athletes regardless of what country they come from, we will them on to finish. Would we do that for anyone of another nationality in any other activity? No, the Olympics does us all good in small ways.


----------



## billc

Yes, that is exactly what I said, Only the special forces count, forget the part where I said that I appreciate excellence in many things and also mentioned law enforcement.  I have watched the Best Ranger competition, even back when it was called the Ranger Olympics, and I do think it is better than the Olympics.  All of the participants are active duty in the military, they compete over a 3-4 day period with the only rest coming when they are waiting for the other 2 man teams to finish an event.  The go through the entire Ranger handbook of military skills and requirements, non stop.  It is really impressive. As compared to this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAC1qLiJSA8&list=LP7G4RX-JS_CY&index=1&feature=plcp

And again, if people feel like doing these sports, well, we all choose how we spend our time before we go to our reward, or punishment.  I find the Olympic sports silly, simple as that.  I also think basketball, baseball and football are pretty silly as well but I do understand their appeal to the athletes and those who participate, you can become famous and wealthy doing them.  Is that why most do it, probably not, I just understand why so much effort is put into them.


----------



## billc

And I should add as well that in Chicago, when it looked like we might get the Olympics, all the cronies of Mayor Daly and the other corrupt politicians were buying up property by the proposed Olympic sites.  Further discussion along these lines is probably best suited to the study.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Jenna said:


> Curling your hair maybe!



Jenna,

It is all natural! If I grow long hair I have a natural 'Fro'. Bug ball of hair, I could pull from my forehead down past my chin, or collar down to mid back at its' longest. I prefer shorter now, easier to dry.


----------



## Tez3

Games are silly? perhaps but wonderful things can happen because of them, lives changed, conditions improved and not just because someone became rich and famous.  I've just finished watching the Tour de France with GB's Bradley Wiggins winning the Tour (American's Tejay van Garderen won the young riders jersey and finished in the top ten, a huge effort so I hope you're proud of him). 'Games' are character building and life enhancing. Bradley Wiggins was in kid a a fairly poor part of London, he had a dream of being a cycling champion, he went to the Olympics and became an Olympic champion, he put tremendous effort into being a road racer, a clean road racer btw, Team Sky along with Team Garmin are clean teams. Now he's a record breaker. What does that mean? It means more kids being inspired to become champions, to turn their lives areound, to aim for something. The cycling this afternoon was on mainstream television and has attracted hundreds of people into cycling, just for pleasure and fitness. Cycling is a relatively inexpensive sport to start, athletics is cheaper still, the triple jump, maligned in this thread, is something kids can do, something they can look at and say 'I can do that!' 

How many lives have been changed by martial arts alone, I'm not a fan of Olympic TKD but as an inspiration for kids to start doing a physical activity it's wonderful! Boxing has long been used for poor kids to get out from under grinding poverty and make a better and worthwhile life, athletics does the same. Not everyone has access to expensive sport equipment but give kids a ball and they will play, whether it's football..American or the proper thing, Aussie rules,rugby, basketball or volleyball. Give them a stick and a ball and it's cricket, rounders or baseball etc. Watching the Olympics inspires and teaches that you can have a dream, you work for it and you'll get somewhere. People need to start looking outside their cost little worlds and see what sports and 'games' are doing for the poorer countries, for women and those who need some hope in their lives. There's kids in the UK now who have little hope of being anything or doing anything but they are looking at the kid from Kilburn London who became a champion and they are thinking..I can cycle, I wonder....'

Sneering at sports and games is a cheap shot, you have to look and see what the Olympics can actually do for people rather than belittle people's efforts. People like Jesse Owens, Jim Thorpe and Emil Zatopek. 
http://www.olympics30.com/

Is this silly? http://www.britishcouncil.org/sport-about-international-inspiration.htm

http://www.bbc.co.uk/worldclass/18859342

http://terrischneider.com/blog/2012...utan-kind-requests-and-forging-possibilities/








_&#8220;The potential for greatness lives within each of us.&#8221; &#8211;Wilma Rudolph, former Olympic track and field Champion (1960 Olympics ~ Rome)_


----------



## billc

I remember seeing a program on the Olympics where the Chinese diving team was looked at by the journalist.  The kids are rounded up by the government, are taken to the training center where their entire lives are essentially emcompassed by the pool, the mess hall and the dormitory.  Not exactly the best way to experience the Olympics is it.   So yes, there are good things that come from the Olympics, as there are good things that come from a whole bunch of other things in life.  Keep in mind I mentioned that high school athletics were a good thing, keeps kids healthy and generally out of trouble, but the Olympics also come with a big down side, the corruption and the waste of tax money providing security and the other problems that come with it.  So, are there good things to the Olympics, sure, are there bad things with the Olympics sure.  For me, I think they are on the whole a silly thing.

For example, I really like watching two really good practioners of Naginata jutsu doing their art.  Recently, there was a video of the naginata on the martial side, and I loved watching those people go through the movements.  There is something about the classical japanese weapon arts that are captivating.  They are still silly though.  No one is going to use a naginata for self defense, trying to find the space to practice the art takes some doing, and the time spent doing that antiquated art could be spent with the family and all that stuff.  However, I still like the art and if I had time and access and the teacher wasn't a jerk, I would love to do that art.  It is still silly, but, that is where my DNA takes me to spend my time on this planet.

It should be noted, through this thread, people have made very nice defenses of the olympics and why they consider them important.  I haven't called them names or trashed them in any way.  Each of us thinks that different things are important and that others are silly.  I stated I think that the Olympics are silly without criticizing anyone here who responded to my thread.  Perhaps some need to grow up in the way they discuss topics on martialtalk and in response to other people.


----------



## Tez3

One day soon I might un-ignore Bili to see what he says, at the moment though I shan't, though it is a tad odd reading people's posts then having a blank space. Still there's no left/right arguments while he's on ignore rolf.


----------



## elder999

billcihak said:


> I think the Olympics are a pretty silly thing. .



I think almost *everything* _you post_ is pretty silly, and this one is close to the silliest of all...:lfao:

Silly billi! :lfao:

For the record, 14 active duty U.S. Army personnel alone are competing in this years Olympics, following a long standing tradition.


----------



## Tez3

elder999 said:


> I think almost *everything* _you post_ is pretty silly, and this one is close to the silliest of all...:lfao:
> 
> Silly billi! :lfao:
> 
> For the record, 14 active duty U.S. Army personnel alone are competing in this years Olympics, following a long standing tradition.



I'll keep an eye out for them if their events are shown. We have quite a few service people competing, one I know of is a Royal Marine in the heavyweight Judo division. Talking of 'games' these went down particularly well with our guys, http://www.helpforheroes.org.uk/battle-back-news-achievements.html


----------



## SnyderD

14 active service members are competing? That's awesome. I'll be looking out for them.


----------



## crushing

Tez3 said:


> Sneering at sports and games is a cheap shot, you have to look and see what the Olympics can actually do for people rather than belittle people's efforts. People like Jesse Owens, Jim Thorpe and Emil Zatopek.
> http://www.olympics30.com/




Speaking of successful Olympians.  There are a whole bunch of hardworking people out there that don't make the Olympics.  If you've got Olympic medals - you didn't put that performance together.  Somebody else made that happen!


:uhyeah:


----------



## Tez3

crushing said:


> Speaking of successful Olympians. There are a whole bunch of hardworking people out there that don't make the Olympics. If you've got Olympic medals - you didn't put that performance together. Somebody else made that happen!
> 
> 
> :uhyeah:



However many Olympians are known for what they do outside the sporting arena as in providing role models and working for their people. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emil_Z%C3%A1topek

Most competitors know theirs isn't a solo effort and many work hard at giving back to their communities.


----------



## elder999

SnyderD said:


> 14 active service members are competing? That's awesome. I'll be looking out for them.



That's just the Army-Capt. Weston Kelsey, USAF is on the fencing team, and a this Olympics makes him a three-time Olympian.

In addition to being an Olympian,welterweight Jamel Herring is a USMC boxer.

For the record: the designated hitter rule is silly. Interleague play is silly. 

Not being a Yankee fan? Not silly at all

Being a Yankee hater, though, is just plain silly. :lfao:
.View attachment $483116_10151020942897451_922336362_n.jpg

This being a sports oriented thread, and all, this shameless plug of the best team in baseball seemed completely appropriate and necessary....:lfao:


----------



## crushing

Tez3 said:


> However many Olympians are known for what they do outside the sporting arena as in providing role models and working for their people.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emil_Z%C3%A1topek
> 
> Most competitors know theirs isn't a solo effort and many work hard at giving back to their communities.



Quite right!  So the parallels continue.


----------



## billc

Sooo...I posted this response to Post #26 over on the study and realized it could also be posted here...




> You're either a troll or clueless. Maybe both.
> 
> Part of humanity is the pursuit of physical and athletic excellence and it's inherent in the martial arts. Without it martial arts aren't present. That is what the Olympics is all about.​



Apparently, with this rule about only two people from each country being allowed to go foward, regardless of their "...Physical and athletic excellence..." the olympics are no longer about "...physical and athletic excellence..." and are about fairness to under achievers...




> But what if Wieber's 3rd place score was higher than the first place score received by a team member from another country? Technically it could happen, but the rules committee guards against it by erasing the scores of each individual gymnast once the two advancing team members have been decided.



Actually, I am neither a troll nor clueless since it isn't actually about physical or athletic excellence but letting some nations either feel better about themselves or as a way to boost the ratings by letting less physically or athletically excellent athletes continue to compete when others are more physically or athletically excellent than they are...
​


----------



## Steve

The Olympics are about awesomeness, and so far, London has done a pretty good job.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## billc

Awesomeness...unless you are the third best athlete from a team with two awesome atheletes, but still better than the other countries...in that case, Awesome or not, you aren't going for the gold, silver or bronze.  The less "awesome" athletes get that opportunity...


----------



## Steve

billcihak said:


> Awesomeness...unless you are the third best athlete from a team with two awesome atheletes, but still better than the other countries...in that case, Awesome or not, you aren't going for the gold, silver or bronze.  The less "awesome" athletes get that opportunity...



They all know the rules.  She lost.  Too bad.  It's still awesome.  I'm sure she'll be far less bitter than you will, unless it becomes vogue for republicans to like the Games and then you'll do a complete 180.   You're nothing if not consistent.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## billc

This has nothing to do with politics, the olympics, especially when they use tax dollars, are silly, in my opinion.  The more closely you look at the corruption, and the silly rules meant to give lesser skilled athletes a competitive edge, in games supposedly based on seeking excellence, the sillier they become.  Just today you had the silly behavior of several badmition teams deliberately throwing their games, in the open where everyone could see them doing it, in order to get better placement for the medals.  It just gets sillier and sillier.  Besides, my values aren't going to change with the political party, that is why they are values.


----------



## elder999

billi, billi, billi.

You just don't get it, do you?



> The most important thing in the Olympic Games is not to win but to take part, just as the most important thing in life is not the triumph but the struggle. The essential thing is not to have conquered but to have fought well.[SUP][/SUP]-the Olympic Creed





> The most important thing is not to win but to take part!-Pierre de Coubertin-founder of the modern Olympics, quoting the Bishop of Pennsylvania's sermon at the 1908 games, for the unofficial motto of the games.



This rule exists for a very simple reason, billi-the games aren't about winning, or domination-though it's easy to take them that way, and the rule applies to every event in the games, and has existed for a long time.

Realistically, even without fielding a team of NBA all-stars, the United States Olympic committee could scour the playgrounds of Manhattan, the Bronx, Atlanta, LA/Compton, and...oh, Chicago and Detroit, perhaps, and field nine or ten teams that could easily beat the Tunisian basketball team. Or the French one. Or the Moroccan one. Or perhaps  even the British one-and what would be the point of that?

As I posted earlier, the object of the Olympics is international fellowship through sport (through sport, today, anyway-the Olympics originally included submissions for art, and essays and poetry, but those events were abandoned early on-while we continue to keep tae kwon do and curling, and more's the pity...:lfao: )

It's also worth pointing out that the "stupid rule" is usually applied early on in international competition and participant selection-in events like track and field, or shooting anything: rifle, pistol, shotgun, or bow-or wrestling, or judo, or boxing, or swimming-it's usually a simple matter of who wins. There's little subjectivity involved in the scoring-though, for the combat sports, if there isn't a clear and decisive winner by points or finality (submisssion, knockout, pin) it may be more subjective-and clearly corrupt.

Gymnastics, on the other hand, is completely subjective-the participant's scores are *wholly* dependent upon judging. Thus the rule becomes glaringly stupid to some, and only fair to others.

Finally, billi-the Olympics aren't silly. A few of my friends in Los Alamos are wonderful runners-world class. I never had any hope of getting to  the Olympics, and, really,  neither did Dr. Erica Larson-even though she practically owned the Pike's Peak Marathon, won the Leadville Marathon twice, and nearly ran me into a heart attack at lunch once or twice. :lfao: In 2004, she finished *34th* at the U.S. Women's Olympic Marathon Trials-something she continues to describe as her proudest moment as a runner. (Her husband, Miles Baron, is also a world-class marathoner, and I'm really, really, *really* looking forward to their kids' running careers...)

It's about _participation_, billi-it's not *at all* about "winning," or showing who's best-though individual nations-especially petty dictatorships, and especially *ours*-can certainly take it that way.There are world championships and other international competitions for that. It's about "taking part," and if some countries don't get that, or some athletes-well, that's human nature, and part of "sport," isn't it? There are always going to be those who, like you, just don't get it, and think that winning is the only thing......

The Olympics aren't silly at all, billi-but I don';t have to tell you who I think *is* silly, do I? :lfao:


----------



## Tgace

I always enjoy the olympics but I have to admit that some of the events; table tennis, badminton, synchronized diving, trampoline, handball and rythmic gymnastics? (but no baseball) Well they seem odd to me.


----------



## Steve

There have always been events like that.  But they don't diminish the sports I enjoy one bit.


----------



## elder999

And, of course, :


----------



## crushing

Tgace said:


> I always enjoy the olympics but I have to admit that some of the events; table tennis, badminton, synchronized diving, trampoline, handball and rythmic gymnastics? (but no baseball) Well they seem odd to me.



I would rather watch any of the ones you mention more than any of the 34 different (yes 34!) swimming events.


----------



## elder999

crushing said:


> I would rather watch any of the ones you mention more than any of the 34 different (yes 34!) swimming events.




On the other hand:


----------



## Omar B

Oh am I loveing the Olympics so far!  Only a week till the Jamaica/USA domination starts.


----------



## billc

> As I posted earlier, the object of the Olympics is international fellowship through sport



Well, I'm sure the taxpayers wouldn't mind if they spent their own money to participate in international fellowship, especially since everyone but the taxpayers seem to make money off of the games...

And here is a little international fellowship...complete with wire transfers of possible bribes to judges...yeah, this isn't silly at all...

http://deadspin.com/5931226/was-this-disgraceful-olympic-boxing-match-fixed



> Knockdowns are exceedingly rare in Olympic boxing. Japan's Satoshi Shimizu knocked down Azerbaijan's Magomed Abdulhamidov_five times_ in the third and final round of their bantamweight bout yesterday. And yet, the judges scored the round in favor of the one who spent more time on the canvas than on his feet."I was shocked by the final scores. He fell down so many times," Shimizu said. "Why didn't I win? I don't understand."​After Abdulhamidov was awarded the 22-17 victory over Shimizu, the uproar began. Fans rained boos from the stands, and Japanese officials immediately lodged a protest. It was, by any account, the biggest competitive disgrace of the Olympics so far. And there's reason to ask if this was more than the usual Olympic boxing incompetence, but rather something more sinister.
> Last September, _BBC Newsnight_ presented evidence that Azerbaijan had paid millions of dollars in an international boxing organization, in return for a guarantee that two Azerbaijanis would win gold medals at these London Olympics. They found documents showing a $9 million bank transfer, funneled through Switzerland, to a boxing organization owned by AIBA, which oversees Olympic boxing. Whistleblowers reported that the money came from an Azerbaijan government minister, and were strictly a cash-for-medals exchange."Ivan boasted to a few of us that there was no need to worry about World Series Boxing having the coin to pay its bills. As long as the Azeris got their medals, WSB would have the cash."
> Another said that Mr Khodabakhsh came in and said: "We are safe now - Azerbaijan came in - we have to give them medals for that."
> "He was talking about gold medals in London in return for millions of dollars of secret payments," the insider added. "Medals are being sold so blatantly it's amazing."​





> Azerbaijan denied the allegations, and an AIBA committee found them groundless. (The $9M was deemed to be a "purely commercial investment.") But here we are! Azerbaijan's Abdulhamidov was awarded a win he didn't come close to earning.
> This one has a happy ending, sort of. Late last night, AIBA officials upheld Japan's appeal, and awarded the bout to Shimizu. Their statement:





> Shimizu moves on. Abdulhamidov goes home. The Turkmenistani ref may be punished for not stopping the fight. The judges? Nothing happens to them. Olympic boxing remains a joke.



But at least there was a whole bunch of "international fellowship," through sports...


----------



## billc

And the olympics just get sillier,  the story of a child raised by the olympics...(relatively speaking)

http://deadspin.com/5931182/chinese...s-cancer-and-her-grandparents-died-a-year-ago



> Wu Minxia took gold in the 3m synchronized springboard, and in doing so became the first woman in history to win three consecutive Olympic golds. Sustained success like that comes at a price&#8212;in Wu's case, a life entirely devoted to training, cut off from the outside world.
> After her gold, Wu's father admitted to the_Shanghai Morning Post_ that he had been hiding some bad news from her: both her grandparents had died over a year ago, and her mother had battled breast cancer for _eight years_."Wu called us after her grandmother died, I gritted my teeth and told her: &#8216;everything's fine, there aren't any problems','' Wu's father Wu Jueming told the paper. Wu's parents found such lies were "essential'' to ensure their daughter could keep focused on her training, the Shanghai Daily said. "We never talk about family matters with our daughter,'' the father said.​Wu's life seems to reinforce all our worst stereotypes about the Chinese Olympic program. Now 26, Wu began attending daily diving camp at six years old. At 16, she left home to live in a government-sponsored training facility, where she rarely saw her family, didn't attend school&#8212;didn't do anything but dive, all day, over and over again for this last decade.
> Her parents only kept up with her life by following her Weibo account, the Chinese equivalent of Twitter. Said her father,"We've known for years that our daughter doesn't belong to us any more."​





> Her parents even traveled to London to watch her compete at the Olympics, but either chose not to or weren't allowed to meet her until after she competed. The extent of their correspondence: a text message to let her know they had arrived safely.



But the olympics do do some nice things for some people...

More details about the Olympic "orphans," of China (my term)...

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/olympi...m-chinese-diver-until-she-won-gold-medal.html


> "We accepted a long time ago that she doesn't belong entirely to us," Wu Yuming told the Shanghai Morning Post. "I don't even dare to think about things like enjoying family happiness."


----------



## elder999

billcihak said:


> And the olympics just get sillier, the story of a child raised by the olympics...(relatively speaking)




So, that'd be the *Chinese* being silly, wouldn't it?


----------



## billc

Well, they are being silly to win in the olympics, but I get your point.  I do like my term "Olympic Orphans of China."  I think it captures the story pretty well.


----------



## Tez3

It's sad, undemocratic and plain spiteful to try to spoil people's enjoyment of sports and events just because you don't like these activities. The simplest thing is if someone doesn't like soemthing or thinks it 'silly' is to just ignore it, why would you want to deride people and to try to detract from the enjoyment and the satisfaction people get from taking part in events.
Contray to waht Mr Romney thinks the Games are going down well in London, local people are very much into the spirit of the games, tickters are sold over and could sell twice over. The empty seat problem where copanies and sports organisations has seat but didn't use them has been solved, shame on you the big corporations!. The volunteers (and there were nearly three times as many people volunteered to help as was needed), the spectators and the athletes in all the disciplines so far have been saying how great it is. 
http://www.mckinneyonline.com/Augus...ying-London-and-the-Thrill-of-the-2012-Games/

Not everyone likes every sport, some don't like any sport, their perogative but how churlish is it to not enjoy your country's success and admire the dedication of the athletes who have made it possible?


----------



## Master Dan

Tez3 said:


> It's sad, undemocratic and plain spiteful to try to spoil people's enjoyment of sports and events just because you don't like these activities. The simplest thing is if someone doesn't like soemthing or thinks it 'silly' is to just ignore it, why would you want to deride people and to try to detract from the enjoyment and the satisfaction people get from taking part in events.
> Contray to waht Mr Romney thinks the Games are going down well in London, local people are very much into the spirit of the games, tickters are sold over and could sell twice over. The empty seat problem where copanies and sports organisations has seat but didn't use them has been solved, shame on you the big corporations!. The volunteers (and there were nearly three times as many people volunteered to help as was needed), the spectators and the athletes in all the disciplines so far have been saying how great it is.
> http://www.mckinneyonline.com/Augus...ying-London-and-the-Thrill-of-the-2012-Games/
> 
> Not everyone likes every sport, some don't like any sport, their perogative but how churlish is it to not enjoy your country's success and admire the dedication of the athletes who have made it possible?



I think the games are agreat success and the weather for London has been awsome this thread started at total Bait Bait Bait just to get a rise Bill must have got to beat up over Obama bashing nothing else to do?


----------



## elder999

ANd here ya go-the U.S.'s first ever gold medal winner in Olympic Judo, Kayla Harrison



And interesting back story that makes this a real victory....


----------



## Tez3

elder999 said:


> ANd here ya go-the U.S.'s first ever gold medal winner in Olympic Judo, Kayla Harrison
> 
> View attachment 17076
> 
> And interesting back story that makes this a real victory....




It was an emotional final the British girl she beat not long ago lost her mother who was the one who introduced her to Judo. These aren't the only stories of the the Olympics that make you admire and respect the efforts they make to compete, to belittle them as being 'silly' is just plain spiteful.


----------



## elder999

And here's yer next Wheaties box, Olympic gymnastics all-around, Gabby Douglas:

View attachment $283687_10151083218068734_719666582_n.jpg


----------



## Sukerkin

I do think that some of the Olympic disciplines are a bit off the beaten track and some are a bit too familiar (football for example) but that uncommonness can make them fascinating.  For example, thanks to the Olympics coverage, my missus is now fascinated by Fencing  {or Knitting as I, as an elitist JSA practitioner, call it :lol:}.


----------



## crushing

elder999 said:


> And here's yer next Wheaties box, Olympic gymnastics all-around, Gabby Douglas:



Seriously?  With hair like that?!?!?!

Of course I'm kidding and making fun of the media that had to go digging through twitter to find a few negative tweets in order to manufacture a story that would help generate click-through traffic on social networking sites.


----------



## elder999

crushing said:


> Seriously? With hair like that?!?!?!
> 
> Of course I'm kidding and making fun of the media that had to go digging through twitter to find a few negative tweets in order to manufacture a story that would help generate click-through traffic on social networking sites.



Equally silly, but yeah, with hair just like that.

Only it's not Wheaties, apparently:


----------



## pgsmith

billcihak said:
			
		

> If people want to do them, fine, but *whining and complaining on a martial arts forum *for no other reason than to beat a certain *dead horse *is meaningless to me.



There ya go, I fixed it for you ...  (just couldn't help myself!)



Thanks for that Tez! 
McKinney is the nearest big town to where I live, and is where I work. Mary Killman is a pretty big deal here. Unfortunately, not as big a deal as Hollie Cavanagh was when she was on American Idol. http://www.mckinneyonline.com/Calen...e-Home-Parade-for-Hollie-Cavanagh/event/7689/ (No accounting for the U.S. TV viewing audience.


----------



## jks9199

elder999 said:


> ANd here ya go-the U.S.'s first ever gold medal winner in Olympic Judo, Kayla Harrison
> 
> View attachment 17076
> 
> And interesting back story that makes this a real victory....



And it sure seems that they couldn't bother to find time on prime-time to feature it, either...  First US gold in Judo, female, with a moving story...  Somebody there missed a big one.


----------



## elder999

> Hard days are the *best* days, because that's when champions are made.-Gabby Douglas, age 16, talking about training.



We could all learn a lot from Olympians; not silly at all.


----------



## Tgace

elder999 said:


> We could all learn a lot from Olympians; not silly at all.



That its hard to throw a badminton game without someone noticing? 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## elder999

Tgace said:


> That its hard to throw a badminton game without someone noticing?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk



Some people are just gonna cheat, or try to take advantage-and, yeah, it probably is a hard game to throw. On the other hand, the aftermath has proven that *that's* also not what the Olympics are about.



> Hard days are the *best* days, becuase *THAT'S* when *champions* are made .


----------



## jks9199

Wanna know why the Olympics aren't silly?  Look at the grin on Hannah Starling's face when she was being cheered prior to her dive...



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ol...etre-springboard-semis.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## Tgace

Wanna know what's silly? Ill say it again. 

No baseball or softball. 

Tabletennis, badminton, trampoline....but somehow baseball isn't considered an Olympic sport?

Silly.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## billc

Or triple jump...

On the grin, I'm sure the British citizens who wind up paying the bill for the Olympics will remember it as they end up with even deeper austerity measures.  Of course the International Olympic Committee members, the politicians and their cronies who bought up the land around the Olympic sites and got the various service contracts for the Olympics may long remember the smile on their own faces as they count their piles of cash...


----------



## elder999

billcihak said:


> Or triple jump...
> 
> On the grin, I'm sure the British citizens who wind up paying the bill for the Olympics will remember it as they end up with even deeper austerity measures. Of course the International Olympic Committee members, the politicians and their cronies who bought up the land around the Olympic sites and got the various service contracts for the Olympics may long remember the smile on their own faces as they count their piles of cash...



On the other hand, our youngest Olympian, Katie Ledecky, won gold in swimming the 800m freestyle, at age 15:



nothing "silly" about that smile at all......:lol:


----------



## Sukerkin

Tgace said:


> Wanna know what's silly? Ill say it again.
> 
> No baseball or softball.
> 
> Tabletennis, badminton, trampoline....but somehow baseball isn't considered an Olympic sport?
> 
> Silly.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk



Mate, baseball isn't even a sport - it's a kids game that somehow got taken all too seriously as it travelled over the ocean ... I suspect the Founding Fathers ate some 'funny' fish on their way as I can't think of any other explanation that would cause such a thing ...

If they take that on as an Olympic sport what's going to be next?  Golf? ....

... oh hang on ... ROFL

{hurriedly flicks through the kata of his ryu to see if there is a technique for deflecting a barrage of baseballs/golfclubs }


----------



## Sukerkin

BillC does have a point about the nefarious politicos and their puppet-masters who will be making money off of this and I am not going to defend them - but come on Bill, just for once, let something not take us down that recursive path of recriminatory discourse.  

Enjoy the Olympics for what they are - take pride in people doing their best and (mostly) being good sports about it whilst they are doing it.  The first week has been brilliant with the swimming, rowing, shooting and cycling - we even got Andy Murray into the final of the tennis .

The 'boring' stuff is coming of course ... we shall not be watching anything like as much when the track and field events begin.

But for now we shall revel in the fine emotional 'wine' that we see when (not only) our people do their best.  Here is a fine example of that, with beaming pleasure and suppressed tears of pride as God Save the Queen is played:



http://www.itv.com/news/2012-08-03/...nna-watkins-win-gold-in-womens-double-sculls/


----------



## Tez3

There is two sides to the Olympics neither of which is silly. One side is worrying, the officials money grabbing, the cheating etc and the other side is just amazing, that's the side of the 'ordinary people doing extraordinary things', the amount of dedication people are putting in to be the best at their sport and the appreciation of the spectators who applaud the Somilian girl who trailed in last in her heat more than they applauded the winners. Who knows, that piece of warmth may carry as far as her homeland and just for a little will unite us with people we don't know. 
I don't know if people realise how much of a boost it is to people when we support our sports starts and the sheer elation when they win a medal, sure it doesn't take away the misery of unemployment, of famlity problems but just for the little while we are joined together in something that bit bigger, something that we can all share and be proud of. We all need things to smile about and we all need that bit of a boost seeing 'our' people win. 
Sure the bigger countries will win more medals than us we are a tiny country compared to the USA for example but a bit of national pride in something peaceful rather than war like does us good. People, despite Mr Romney's 'fears' are appreciating the Olympics and they aren't as much worried about the cost as you'd imagine, we've got some fine sporting facilities and a boost to those wishing to take up sport, we've got new housing when the Olympics has finished and we've shown our normal resiliance in getting over problems caused by international companies unable to do the job they said they would, we always get through in the end. 

Competing at the Olympics is life changing for so many people, volunteering likewise, we've welcomed people from all over the world, not just the rich but the poor too who've come with only a couple of competitors. Should the poor countries come? Of course they should, it highlights their country in ways that they couldn't do otherwise. For them rather than being seen just as Third World beggers they can claim some dignity and show what they can do if we back them. It shows you they are real people rather than just needy people on posters for charities. In places like Ethiopia and Somalia there's inspiration for it's youth to get out of the grinding poverty and their people are so proud of their athletes, you can take that away from them.

One would have thought though that as the Olympics these days are a hugely capitalist venture those who are so anti communist would have embraced it rofl.


----------



## Sukerkin

One thing that I didn't know when watching Watkins and Grainger winning yesterday is that Anna is a local lass (local to me that is ):

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-stoke-staffordshire-19112464


----------



## Tez3

The UK's main successes have been coming from the rowing and the cycling both of which have and will have an effect on the country in this time of 'obesity'. Sir Steve Redgrave after he reitred from rowing (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Redgrave) initiated a scheme that actively looked for teenagers who could row, his team went round schools looking for people who were tall and wanted to row. Encouraged by the UK's previous successes there was no shortage of volunteers, even though only a few were chosen rowing clubs were inundated with young people wanting to learn to row. In cycling the british riders along with Sky have been going around the country encouraging children to ride their bikes. In a place like Middlesborough not far from where I am this is invaluable as it's one of the poorest and most unhealthy places in the UK. http://www.borohealthytown.com/managecontent.aspx?object.id=10290&param.1=12165

Children see our Cyclists doing well, they look at their own bikes and start thinking 'I can do that!' and so it begins, healthy kids with an ambition. Our boxers so far are doing well getting through the heats, this encourages kids into the boxing clubs which long been a place where the more wayward youths have been 'corrected' and set on the right path. Gymnastics here, both men and women have also done well again encouraging kids, the gymnastic club attached to my daughter's Cheer group has had more inquiries from parents in the last week than for months and months.

In the Olympics there's many sports we will look askance at thinking 'wow why would anyone do that' but there's kids somewhere in the world who are being inspired to do just those sports and who are we to say that's silly? Why turn our noses up at table tennis or synchronised swimming when it's providing the very same things for young people that martial arts is for us?


----------



## elder999

Sukerkin said:


> BillC does have a point about the nefarious politicos and their puppet-masters who will be making money off of this and I am not going to defend them - but come on Bill, just for once, let something not take us down that recursive path of recriminatory discourse.



Politics exists, and, while it's not supposed to be, it's *always* been part of the Olympics.

Corruption exists, and while it's clearly not supposed to be- it's *always* been part of the Olympics





> USA Boxing, as an organization , is relatively broken,and used to dominate international boxing.Olympic boxing,\ itself is also broken, and has revealed its corruption in every since Seoul.
> 
> That doesn't make the Olympics, or the Olympic ideals "silly."
> 
> In other *real* Olympic news, in spite of their professional status and being clear favoirtes for the gold in these Olympics, the U.S. basketball team got a real scare from Lithuania, who gave them all they could in a thrilling game that the USA won, 99-*94[/b**]. Well done, Lithuania.....
> 
> Serena Williams crushed Maria Sharapova for the gold in women's singles tennis. Of course, Ms. Williams and Ms. Sharpova are professionals at something that isn't even a sport, it's just a game for children started by pampered, inbred Brits ( :lfao: insult the great American pastime of baseball again, Mark, and I'll have to come over there and thrash you! :lfao: ) though, that is pretty much how I feel about tennis, I just know that I'd like Serena and her sister-or Serena and Ms. Sharapova, or some combination thereof, to make a Jeff sandwich......
> 
> 
> 
> .....of course, that sandwich probably wouldn't have enough meat to truly satisfy anyone....:lfao:
> 
> And this inspiring guy made his Olympic debut:
> 
> View attachment $pistorius.jpg
> 
> Win or lose, I haven't the words-and there's nothing silly about that......*


----------



## Sukerkin

Hey Jeff, you can have a crack at football all you like and I'll pillory rounders as much as I care to {even tho' being threatened by scary mad scientists is not pleasant } ... but let's not mock one of the few truly fabulous sports there is i.e. tennis :lol:.

Mind you, I have to confess that I found the rowing and swimming absolutely enthralling this Olympics, something that really surprised me.


----------



## Tez3

Elder is incorrect about tennis being for the Upper Classes here, tennis is for the oiks, the Upper Classes play Real Tennis. :ultracool
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real_tennis


----------



## Tez3

Sometimes something happens in life that stays with you forever and you will tell your children and your children's children 'I was there! I saw this!'

Simply the Best.


----------



## elder999

Tez3 said:


> Elder is incorrect about tennis being for the Upper Classes here, tennis is for the oiks, the Upper Classes play Real Tennis. :ultracool
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real_tennis



Meh-the *French* really invented it., didn't they? It's not for *anyone*, as far as *I'm* concerned-tennis.

Meh.


----------



## Tez3

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-19133483

Our medal total may seem small to some but consider we only have a population of 60,587300 compared to China's 1,347,350,000 and the USA's 314,047,000  on the whole we are doing well!

_"The whole experience of being there, going to the park, the helpful volunteers, it was really great."

"It truly was an astonishingly, unforgettable evening. London was the centre of the universe for a few hours tonight, and to say I was there, right in the middle of it, is something that will be with me forever."


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-south-yorkshire-19132479

Earlier Chris Eccles, who taught the heptathlete at King Ecgbert School, said every pupil knew about the athlete's achievements.
"They are inspired by her because they can see someone from their own town being so successful," he said.
"They see people like Jess as great role models."
Ennis started running at the Don Valley Stadium when she joined the City of Sheffield Athletic Club at the age of 13.
Despite being a world-class athlete, she still competes for the club in the Northern League.
Club chairman Mike Corden said the gold medallist was a "phenomenon".
"Our kids in the club are inspired by her. They are so proud of her," he said.




_


----------



## Tez3

elder999 said:


> Meh-the *French* really invented it., didn't they? It's not for *anyone*, as far as *I'm* concerned-tennis.
> 
> Meh.




Can't say I'm a fan really, still emotionally drained from last night! I was working but everything stopped last night for a couple of hours. For a little while you could hear the whole country roaring, it was amazing. This is why the Olympics aren't silly, for that little we were all united in shouting for three amazing athletes who made us proud to be British, something people shouldn't take lightly. We've have banking crisis, credit crunches, the war in Afghan and an uncertain future but for a few hours on that Saturday night we were screaming, shouting and united in our pride in being British. It was and is wonderful. 
It's one of those 'where were you moments'.


----------



## Sukerkin

Whooo-hoooo!!!! Andy Murray Olympic Champion - sounds pretty darned great to me.  Amazing performance, absolutely astounding to take Federer so convincingly.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/olympics/18907001


----------



## Tez3

Sukerkin said:


> Whooo-hoooo!!!! Andy Murray Olympic Champion - sounds pretty darned great to me. Amazing performance, absolutely astounding to take Federer so convincingly.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/olympics/18907001




Cooking with gas!

I was watching the women's boxing, all excellent bouts, good standard of boxing, the women have done themselves proud. On the cycling now.

In between bouts I've been reading my Sunday paper...The Independent on Sunday. All figures from there.

Budget for staging the Games £9.3bn   Predicted total economic boost over the next four years £13bn. Not bad eh, so much for those non Brits who think our tax payers have been badly done by lol. 

Global television audience for Opening Ceremony 1bn. 

record number of journeys on London Underground 4.31m 
extra visitors to here 4.6m

As I said, people, the UK is cooking on gas... :ultracool


----------



## billc

Hmmm...way to ruin the moment...

http://msn.foxsports.com/olympics/t...aints-golden-slam-with-crip-walk-dance-080412


> Then the 30-year-old who will end her career as one of the greatest tennis players of all time did something that could be interpreted two ways: As a stupid and insensitive celebration that dampened the crowning moment, or as a joy-filled nod to her roots.
> The woman who grew up in Compton did the Crip Walk.
> For the uninitiated, the Crip Walk is a funky little hip-hop dance move made famous by Crip gang members in Compton in the 1970s.
> And there was Serena &#8212; the tennis legend, the winner of 14 individual Grand Slams, the best player of her generation, the American girl being crowned at the All-England Club as the queen of tennis &#8212; Crip-Walking all over the most lily-white place in the world.
> She didn&#8217;t do it on purpose. It was a moment of unbridled joy. She pumped her fist, jumped up and down, looked into the crowd, then did her ill-timed dance.
> You couldn&#8217;t help but shake your head. It was as if Serena just couldn&#8217;t seem to avoid dipping into waters of controversy even as she&#8217;d ascended to the top of her sport.



From wikipedia...



> The Crips are one of the largest and most violent associations of street gangs in the United States,[SUP][1][/SUP]with an estimated 30,000 to 35,000 members. The gang is known to be involved in murders, robberies, and drug dealing, among many other criminal pursuits. The gang is known for its gang members' use of the color blue in their clothing. However, this practice has waned due to police crackdowns on gang members.



and here is Mark Levin, Constitutional lawyer, head of the LandMark legal foundation and radio host on the topic...


----------



## jks9199

billcihak said:


> Hmmm...way to ruin the moment...
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/olympics/t...aints-golden-slam-with-crip-walk-dance-080412
> 
> 
> From wikipedia...


It wasn't a Crip Walk.  It had a few small similarities, and may even indeed by from the same roots -- but it wasn't a C-Walk.


----------



## Tez3

I hope Americans are appreciating Galen Rupp's silver medal in the 10,000m yesterday? It is a massive achievement to beat the Kenyans and Ethiopians in long distance racing.


----------



## elder999

Tez3 said:


> I hope Americans are appreciating Galen Rupp's silver medal in the 10,000m yesterday? It is a massive achievement to beat the Kenyans and Ethiopians in long distance racing.




Good strong kick at the end to do it, too!

View attachment $Gaylen.jpg


----------



## Tez3

Another reason the Olympics aren't silly is the solid role models they provide, this picture and campaign is gaining momentum here now, I'm sure every country has it's own Jess Ennis they can use.


----------



## Tez3

Oh and remember that Daily Fail criticism of Opening ceremony, you know the rascist one.....?


----------



## Omar B




----------



## Tez3

That was a wonderful few seconds, wasn't it!


----------



## Tez3

More role models, especially for girls and young women.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/blog/2012/aug/04/jo-rowsell-laura-trott-dani-king?newsfeed=true


----------



## Tez3




----------



## Omar B

Liu Xiang man.  Another super emotional sports moment from yesterday.


----------



## Omar B

The Jamaican domination continues.  1, 2 and 3.


----------



## Tez3

I WANT ONE!







The mini Minis that have been speeding up and down the athletics field have intrigued many readers. The little cars, powered by a remote control, deliver the javelins, hammers and discuses that athletes have thrown on to the grass back to the event officials. The controls are simple - just forward, back, left and right and its cargo is loaded into the car through the sunroof. The minis take 80 minutes to charge and can run for 35 minutes without running out of power. They have a remote control range of 100m.


----------



## Omar B

Jamaica and Grenada now have the lead in the per capita medal count.  http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/olymp...ad-per-capita-medal-count-152102598--oly.html


----------



## Tez3

Omar B said:


> Jamaica and Grenada now have the lead in the per capita medal count. http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/olymp...ad-per-capita-medal-count-152102598--oly.html



That's the way it should be counted!


----------



## elder999

Nothin' silly about this:





Tez3 said:


> That's the way it should be counted!



But the U.S. is dominating these Olympics in total medals (though some are for "silly" events). Nothing silly about that!

View attachment $532967_432748476764555_297365786_n.jpg
Well, that was maybe a little silly. Silly me! :lfao:

And, watching, I have to admit that the British crowds-with their very loud cheering, and Union Jacks everywhere, are remarkably emotional and enthusiastic. It also seems as though, so far, the Olympics have proven to be quite profitable for London, and a really well produced and smoothly run entertainment from the opening ceremonies, and, hopefully, to the close. Well done!-and thank you!


No empty seats. Nothing silly about that at all!


----------



## billc

Well, to end the Olympic silliness on a silly note, we have First Lady Michelle Obama chiding the Olympic gold medal winner for celebrating her victory with an egg Mcmuffin.  Now this girl has suffered and sacrificed to achieve what she has, and what she has accomplished is not easy.  Gymnastics at her level is brutal and requires years of self-sacrifice to achieve...and then FLOTUS has to scold the young girl for one indulgence in a lifetime of sacrifice...Niceeee...

http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-TV/2012/08/14/Michelle-O-Chides-Olympian-Gabby-For-Egg-McMuffin


----------



## elder999

billcihak said:


> Well, to end the Olympic silliness on a silly note, we have First Lady Michelle Obama chiding the Olympic gold medal winner for celebrating her victory with an egg Mcmuffin. Now this girl has suffered and sacrificed to achieve what she has, and what she has accomplished is not easy. Gymnastics at her level is brutal and requires years of self-sacrifice to achieve...and then FLOTUS has to scold the young girl for one indulgence in a lifetime of sacrifice...Niceeee...
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-TV/2012/08/14/Michelle-O-Chides-Olympian-Gabby-For-Egg-McMuffin



Yeah, first lady or not, national tv or not, teenager or not, I was wishing she'd tell her to have a nice warm cup of STFU-though I think Michelle was trying to be teasing, it came of kinda flat......and silly! :lfao:


----------



## billc

This isn't silly, I can respect this guy...This is about an olympian, but if it qualifies for being in the study instead, please move it over...

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Peace/2012/08/15/Usain-Bolt-wont-run



> *he fastest man in the world says he won&#8217;t race in Britain until the tax laws are changed. Usain Bolt, who won three gold medals in the London Olympic Games racing in the 100 m, 200m and 4x100m relay, says the taxes on global sponsorship, endorsement earnings and appearance fees are too high and he&#8217;s staying until they&#8217;re lowered.*
> 
> The tax structure imposed by Her Majesty&#8217;s Revenue and Customs (HMRC) in Great Britain has three levels; those who make less than 34,370£ ($53, 961) yearly pay 20%; those who make between 34,370 and 150,000£ ($235,500) pay 40%, and those who make more than 150,000£ yearly pay a whopping 50% of their earnings to taxes.
> Bolt, who makes an estimated £12.7 million ($20 million) a year, was adamant but  polite in forcing the issue: &#8220;As soon as the law changes I'll be here all the time. I love being here, I have so many Jamaican fans here and it's wonderful."
> Bolt had threatened not to run in the Olympics unless the government gave tax amnesty for competitors, which they did. He had skipped the 2010 Aviva London Grand Prix for the same reason, running in Paris instead, for which he was paid $250,000.
> Bolt is not alone in confronting the British government over their stiff taxes; tennis great Rafael Nadal decided against competing in this year&#8217;s Aegon Championship at Queen's Club and went to the Gerry Weber Open at Halle in Germany, where he was supposedly paid  £750,000. When questioned about his decision, Nadal stated:&#8220;The truth is, in the UK you have a big regime for tax, it's not about the money for playing. They [HMRC] take from the sponsors, from Babolat, from Nike and from my watches. This is very difficult. I am playing in the UK and losing money. I did a lot more for the last four years, but it is more and more difficult to play in the UK."
> 
> ​



However, this is really silly, tax amnesty for athletes but not for people who work just as hard, everyday, at real jobs...



> Bolt had threatened not to run in the Olympics unless the government gave tax amnesty for competitors,


----------



## Sukerkin

I knew my read of the man was on the money ... didn't realise I was right literally too :lol:

Can't stand him - he has reason to be cocky but he's still an egotistical ... so-and-so.


----------



## billc

Hmmm...









> And he&#8217;s not selfish; his Usain Bolt Foundation donated playground and recreational equipment to four schools in Portland which benefited roughly 2000 children under the age of 12 and also raised funds for the creation of a pediatric cardiac center at the Bustamante Hospital for Children.



The greedy bastard.  Do you know how many politicians could have spent that money on themselves and their political cronies.


----------



## Sukerkin

To round this thread out with a positive note and to remind those of us from this Sceptred Isle that we do not always have to be cynical about matters of emotions and pretend we are not proud of our country:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/olympics/19131110

And a nice snippet from amidst the crowd in the stadium:

[yt]BEcfomJEr70[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin

And here a personal favourite, Copeland and Hosking's row in the double skulls (start from about 19:30 if you just want to see their bit):

[yt]PtTcVmFkIHY[/yt]


----------



## Tez3

Some would say the best is yet to come! http://www.london2012.com/paralympics/


----------



## Omar B

I call this one, Gold.






Honorable showing to


----------

